# Is it possible to do two MAs at once?



## Davidius (Jul 5, 2008)

I would like to get MAs both in Classics and Theology. Does anyone know if it's possible to pursue two at the same time? I have seen "dual degree programs" for things like JD and PhD, JD and MD...mostly stuff with law degrees. Are there any MA and MA dual degrees?


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Jul 5, 2008)

Yes, I have seen dual MA degrees; I was thinking about doing sociology and political science for my MA. But usually you'll have to apply to both departments or schools. Talk with the program director in both departments to see if they allow it, some schools do, and some don't.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 5, 2008)

David. I doubt it. There is also the problem that you would likely not want to get a theology MA from a place where you would study Classics and vice versa.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 6, 2008)

I know of MBA/M.Div. combinations and MBA/JD dual degrees. However, you would probably want to take the degrees at two different schools (e.g., Westminster and some secular school in Philadelphia; Gordon Conwell and Boston University or Harvard). Several theological luminaries worked on degrees at different schools at the same time.


----------



## Zenas (Jul 6, 2008)

Usually if there is a dual degree program, it's because the requirements for the degree overlap at some point. 

While classics and theology may overlap at some points, as others have said, you probably don't want both degrees from the same place. You could always get your M.Th from RTS Jackson and your M.A. in Classics from Milsaps. *shrug*


----------



## Davidius (Jul 6, 2008)

Zenas said:


> Usually if there is a dual degree program, it's because the requirements for the degree overlap at some point.
> 
> While classics and theology may overlap at some points, as others have said, you probably don't want both degrees from the same place. You could always get your M.Th from RTS Jackson and your M.A. in Classics from Milsaps. *shrug*



Milsaps?



DMcFadden said:


> Several theological luminaries worked on degrees at different schools at the same time.



Tell me more!


----------



## danmpem (Jul 6, 2008)

Davidius said:


> I would like to get MAs both in Classics and Theology. Does anyone know if it's possible to pursue two at the same time? I have seen "dual degree programs" for things like JD and PhD, JD and MD...mostly stuff with law degrees. Are there any MA and MA dual degrees?



 _Two_ MA's at the same time? You're talking crazy, man! Must be all that new being married stuff, it's getting to your head!


----------



## Davidius (Jul 6, 2008)

danmpem said:


> Davidius said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to get MAs both in Classics and Theology. Does anyone know if it's possible to pursue two at the same time? I have seen "dual degree programs" for things like JD and PhD, JD and MD...mostly stuff with law degrees. Are there any MA and MA dual degrees?
> ...



 I got married...that means I can do _anything_!


----------



## timmopussycat (Jul 6, 2008)

Davidius said:


> danmpem said:
> 
> 
> > Davidius said:
> ...



Unless you have a photographic memory and the knack of learning languages quickly, don't do it: you won't have time to do justice to both subjects.


----------



## Glenn Hendrickson (Jul 6, 2008)

Davidius said:


> I would like to get MAs both in Classics and Theology. Does anyone know if it's possible to pursue two at the same time? I have seen "dual degree programs" for things like JD and PhD, JD and MD...mostly stuff with law degrees. Are there any MA and MA dual degrees?



My hat is off to you if you can do two MA's at the same time.


----------



## matt01 (Jul 6, 2008)

You could always do your M.A. in Classics through a full-time program, and then do the M.A. in Religion from Reformed Theological Seminary. You are given four months to complete each course (if I read it right), so you could work at your own pace to some extent. This would allow you to complete both courses at roughly the same time.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 6, 2008)

David,

The other question is what you would do with an MA. A terminal MA in Classics, frankly, isn't very helpful. It might get you a job teaching High school Latin, but you don't even need an MA to do that (one of my best friends from High School does exactly that, and he does not have a Classics MA, just a BA.

It might actually be possible to do graduate work with a emphasis on the Church Fathers (Latin or Greek) that would combine the two interests.


----------



## Davidius (Jul 6, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> David,
> 
> The other question is what you would do with an MA. A terminal MA in Classics, frankly, isn't very helpful. It might get you a job teaching High school Latin, but you don't even need an MA to do that (one of my best friends from High School does exactly that, and he does not have a Classics MA, just a BA.
> 
> It might actually be possible to do graduate work with a emphasis on the Church Fathers (Latin or Greek) that would combine the two interests.



The terminal MA would be a step to the PhD. Since I took on Classics late in the undergraduate game, I don't have quite enough courses to be competitive for good PhD programs this time around.

I have considered the second option. Notre Dame has a program in Early Christian Studies, as does the Catholic University of America. UVA also has a good-looking program, and one can certainly study Patristics at Oxford.


----------

